# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  مسألة : مدح الكفار .

## سليمان الخراشي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أما الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ - وفقه الله - فقال في محاضرته  " الضوابط الشرعية لموقف المسلم في الفتن " :
( وأما الأمر الثالث ؛ فهو الحلم , والحلم في الفتن وعند تقلب الأحوال محمود أيما حمد , ومثنىً عليه أيما ثناء ؛ لأنه بالحلم يمكن رؤية الأشياء على حقيقتها , ويمكن بالحلم أن نبصر الأمور على ماهي عليه .
ثبت في « صحيح مسلم » من حديث الليث بن سعد عن موسى بن عُلًيّ عن أبيه : أن المستورد القرشي – وكان عنده عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه - ؛ قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : « تقوم الساعة والروم أكثر الناس » . قال عمرو بن العاص له – للمستورد القرشي - : أبصر ما تقول ! قال: وما لي أن لا أقول ما قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : إن كان كذلك ؛ فلأن في الروم خصالاً أربعاً: الأولى : أنهم أحلم الناس عند الفتنة . الثانية : أنهم أسرع الناس إفاقةً بعد مصيبة ... وعد الخصال الأربع وزاد عليها خامسة .

قال أهل العلم : هذا الكلام من عمرو بن العاص لا يريد به أن يثني به على الروم والنصارى الكفرة ؛ لا ! ولكن ليبين للمسلمين أن بقاء الروم وكونهم أكثر الناس إلى أن تقوم الساعة لأنهم عند حدوث الفتن هم أحلم الناس ؛ ففيهم من الحلم ما يجعلهم ينظرون إلى الأمور ويعالجونها ؛ لأجل أن لا تذهب أنفسهم , ويذهب أصحابهم .
هذا حاصل ما قاله السنوسي والأبي في شرحهما على «صحيح مسلم » .
وهذا التنبيه لطيف ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيَّن أنه لا تقوم الساعة حتى يكون الروم أكثر الناس ؛ لماذا ؟! قال عمرو بن العاص : « لأن فيهم خصالاً أربعاً : الأولى ( وهي التي تهمنا من تلك الخصال ) : أنهم أحلم الناس عند فتنة » ؛ يعني : إذا ظهرت تغير الحال , وظهرت الفتن ؛ فإنهم يحلمون , ولا يعجلون , ولا يغضبون ؛ ليقوا أصحابهم النصارى القتل ويقوهم الفتن ؛ لأنهم يعلمون أن الفتنة إذا ظهرت ؛ فإنها ستأتي عليهم ؛ فلأ جل تلك الخصلة فيهم بقوا أكثر الناس إلى قيام الساعة. ولهذا ؛ فإننا نعجب أن لا نأخذ بهذه الخصلة التي حمد بها عمرو بن العاص الروم , وكانت فيهم تلك الخصلة الحميدة ونحن أولى بكل خير عند من هم سوانا .
الحلم المحمود في الأمر كله .....؛ فإنه يبصر عقل العقل في الفتنة بحلم وأناته ورفقه , فيدل على تعقله وعلى بصره .
==============
وأما الشيخ عائض القرني - وفقه الله - فقال في مقال له بعنوان ( إنصاف الغرب لا يعني اتباعه ) المنشور في جريدة " الشرق الأوسط " بتاريخ 24 / 3 / 1429 هـ :
( إن منهج الوحي كتاباً وسُنة يقوم على الإنصاف والعدل حتى مع غير المسلمين ، وقد أنصفَ اللهُ النصارى في كتابه فقال : " لَيْسُواْ سَوَاء منْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمةٌ قَآئِمَةٌ " ، وقال : " وَلَتَجِدَن أَقْرَبَهُمْ موَدةً للذِينَ آمَنُواْ الذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنــا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَن مِنْهُمْ قِسيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " . 
وفي صحيح مسلم ، أن رسول الله قال : " لا تقوم الساعة إلا والروم أكثر الناس " ، والروم هم أجداد الأمريكان والأوروبيين . وعلق عمرو بن العاص على هذا الحديث بمدحهم ثم قال : " هم أمنعُ الناسِ للظلم " ، فلماذا لا ننصفهم في هذا الجانب كما أنصفهم الله ورسوله والصحابة ؟ ) .
==============
هذا موضوع أطرحه للنقاش العلمي ؛ لنستفيد جميعًا مما لدى الإخوة من طلبة العلم ؛ لأنني لم أرَ من توسع في حكمه ، واستعرض أدلته ، سوى نتف متفرقة لا تروي غليل الطالب .
وهو : هل يجوز مدح الكفار بصفة حسنة فيهم ؟

وأبدأ بما لدي فأقول - مستعينًا بالله - :
- لابد من عدم الخلط هنا بين أمرين : ( مدحهم ) و ( إنصافهم ) .
 أمامدحهم فرأيي أنه لايجوز ، ولو بصفة حسنة فيهم ، لأن المدح باعثه " الإعجاب " و " الإكبار " .. وقد يصل " للتعظيم " .وعليه يُحمل ما سأنقله عن بعض العلماء في التشنيع على فاعله .
وأما إنصافهم ؛ فيجوز بما هو فيهم ؛ لكي لا يقع المسلم في الظلم ، والإنصاف خبر مجرد ، لا علاقة له بالإعجاب أو ... الخ . وعليه يحمل قوله تعالى : ( ومن أهل الكتاب مَن إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤدَّه إليك ) ، وقوله : ( ليسوا سواء .. ) ، وعليه يُحمل حديث عمرو بن العاص - رضي الله عنه - السابق .
==============
أما التحذير من ( مدحهم ) ؛ فوجدت عنه التالي في كتاب " الفصل المبين في مسألة الهجرة ومفارقة المشركين " للشيخ حسين العوايشة - وفقه الله - :
( مما قيل فيمن يمدح حال اليهود والنصارى :
قال العلامة أبو الطيب صديق بن حسن البخاري في كتاب "العبرة" (ص 245): 
"وأما من يمدح النصارى، ويقول إنهم أهل العدل، أو يحبّون العدل، ويكثر ثناءهم في المجالس، ويهين ذكر السلطان للمسلمين، وينسب إلى الكفار النّصيفة وعدم الظلم والجور؛ فحكم المادح أنه فاسق عاص مرتكب لكبيرة؛ يجب عليه التوبة منها والندم عليها؛ إذا كان مدحه لذات الكفار من غير ملاحظة الكفر التي فيهم. فإن مدحهم من حيث صفة الكفر فهو كافر، لأنه مدح الكفر الذي ذمه جميع الشرائع. 
وقد حذر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مدح المسلم بما لا يعلمه المرء، فقال وقد سمع قوماً يمدحون شخصاً: "لقد قطعتم عنق الرجل" أي أهلكتموه. 
وأما مدح العدل بما فيه تزكية له عند حاكم أو تعريفاً بشأنه؛ فهو جائز بل قد يجب . 
وحاصله أن مدح الكفار لكفرهم ارتداد عن دين الإسلام، ومدحهم مجرداً عن هذا القصد كبيرة يعزر مرتكبها؛ بما يكون زاجراً له. 
وأما قوله؛ أنهم أهل عدل؛ فإن أراد أن الأمور الكفرية التي منها أحكامهم القانونية عدل فهو كفر بواح صراح، فقد ذمها الله سبحانه وشنع عليها؛ وسماها عتواً وعناداً وطغياناً، وإفكاً وإثماً مبيناً، وخسراناً مبيناً وبهتاناً. 
والعدل إنما هو شريعة الله التي حواها كتابه الكريم وسنة نبيه الرؤوف الرحيم، قال تعالى: ( إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان ) .
فلو كانت أحكام النصارى عدلاً؛ لكانت مأموراً بها، ولزم على ذلك التناقض والتدافع في الرد عليهم، قال تعالى: ( أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكماً لقوم يوقنون ) .فالله سبحانه حكمه هو الحسن لا غيره، فأنى يكون لحكم النصارى حسن لأن كل عدل حسن، وكل جور قبيح، الحسن ما حسّنه الشرع، والقبيح ما قبحه الشرع لا العقل. 
وقال تعالى: ( يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت وقد أُمروا أن يكفروا به ) .  وهؤلاء سموا ما أمرهم الله بالكفر به عدلاً، وغلوا في ضلالهم، ( ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم ضلالاً بعيداً ) . 
وإن أرادوا العدل المجازي الذي هو عمارة الدنيا؛ بترك الظلم الذي هو تخريب الدنيا؛ فلا يلزم منه الكفر، لكنه يزجر عن ذلك الزجر البليغ". 
وقال (ص 248 ) من نفس الكتاب: 
"....فمن أهان السلطان ورفع قدر الكفر وأرباب الطغيان أهانه الله، ومن يهن الله فما له من مكرم، فإن أهان السلطان من حيث رعاية الإسلام، ومدح النصارى واليهود رعاية الكفر صار مرتداً، وإن مدح من حيث العمارة الدنيوية وضبطها وحماية الرعية عن المظالم، وبذل الأموال في إقامة الناموس الدنيوي؛ وعزة الدعوى؛ فينسب النصارى إلى القيام بذلك، والسلطان إلى القصور فيه كان هذا المادح ممن غلب عليه حب العاجلة على الآجلة، وأشرب قلبه حب الحطام الفاني، وبعد مرماه عن مراعاة سمة الإسلام، فهو بدنياه مغرور، ومحب العاجلة ومؤثرها على الآجلة مفتون مأزور، أعاذ الله إخواننا المسلمين عن ذلك. 
قال تعالى: ( من كان يريد حرث الآخرة نزد له في حرثه ومن كان يريد حرث الدنيا نؤته منها وماله في الآخرة من نصيب ) .
وهذا المغرور ما درى من جهله وغباوته وبلادته وحماقته وسفاهته، أن حفظ الدنيا الذي حصله برعاية النصارى؛ فوت عليه أضعافاً مضاعفة من دينه، بل ربما جره إلى انطماس معالم الدين بالكلية، فإنه بمخالطته للكفار المذكورين؛ عمت عليه معاملاتهم وقوانينهم الضلالية، فارتكب الربا ورأى الخمر والخنـزير وسمع ثالث ثلاثة، وتكاسل عن الصلوات بحكم الوفاق، ورأى الزنا وسمع الخنا، ورضي بالمكوس بأنواعها، واستحسن تنظيماتهم الجائرة، واستمر على ذلك حتى صار له مألوفاً لا يستنكره ولا يستهجنه البتة. وربما مع طول التمادي اعتقد حله بغلب الجهل، فقد حرم دينه من حيث حصل دنياه، والدنيا والآخرة ضرتان...". 
هذا وفي "الروضة النواوية" في (باب الردة) ما لفظه: "ولو قال معلم الصبيان أن اليهود خير من المسلمين بكثير؛ لأنهم يقضون حقوق معلمي صبيانهم كفر". 
وجاء في "أسنى المتاجر". 
"وما ذكرت عن هؤلاء المهاجرين من قبيح الكلام، وسب دار الإسلام، وتمني الرجوع إلى دار الشرك والأصنام، وغير ذلك من الفواحش المنكرة التي لا تصدر إلا من اللئام، يوجب لهم خزي الدنيا والآخرة، وينـزلهم أسوأ المنازل، والواجب على من مكنه الله في الأرض ويسّره لليسرى؛ أن يقبض على هؤلاء؛ وأن يرهقهم العقوبة الشديدة، والتنكيل المبرح؛ ضرباً وسجناً حتى لا يتعدوا حدود الله". 
وجاء فيه أيضاً: 
"وما ذكرتم عن سخيف العقل والدين من قوله: "إلى ها هنا يهاجر" في قالب الازدراء والتهكم، وقول السفيه الآخر: "إن جاء صاحب "قشتالة" إلى هذه النواحي يسير إليه؛ .... إلى آخر كلامه البشيع ولفظه الشنيع، لا يخفى على سيادتكم؛ ما في كلام كل واحدٍ منهما من السماحة في التعبير، كما لا يخفى ما على كل منهما في ذلك من الهجنة وسوء النكير؛ إذ لا يتفوه بذلك ولا يستبيحه إلا من سفه نفسه، وفقد –والعياذ بالله- حسّه". أ.هـ
والله الموفق ..*

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

مما وجدته - بعد البحث - ، هذه الفتوى للشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك - وفقه الله - :

الترحم على الميت الكافر وذكر مآثره  
رقم الفتوى  
 11254  
تاريخ الفتوى 
 12/3/1426 هـ -- 2005-04-21  
السؤال 
 بدأت بعض وسائل الإعلام بعد وفاة البابا تذكر مآثره المزعومة وصفاته وإبرازها للناس، ووصل الأمر ببعضهم بالترحم عليه واعتبار وفاته مصيبة وخسارة للأمة ما حكم الشرع في ذلك ؟ 

الإجابة 
 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد: 
يجب أن يعلم أن كل دين سوى دين الإسلام فهو باطل ومن ذلك اليهودية والنصرانية .
فاليهود والنصارى كفار بما ارتكبوه من أنواع الكفر ومن أعظم ذلك تكذيبهم برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وجحدهم بما عندهم من البشارة به صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن مات منهم على ذلك فهو من أهل النار كما قال تعالى : ((إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر البرية )) وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ((والذي نفسي بيده لا يسمع بي أحد يهودي أو نصراني ولم يؤمن بما أرسلت به إلا كان من أهل النار )) 
فمن اعتقد أن اليهود والنصارى على دين صحيح فهو كافر ولو عمل بكل شرائع الإسلام وأنه مكذب لعموم رسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وعلى هذا فذكر ما عند الكفار من أخلاق محمودة على وجه المدح لهم والإعجاب بهم وتعظيم شأنهم حرام لأن ذلك مناقض لحكم الله فيهم والله قد ذمهم وتوعدهم وشبههم بالأنعام كما قال تعالى ( وقد ذرأنا لجهنم كثيراً من الجن والأنس لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها ولهم أعين لا يبصرون بها ولهم آذان لا يسمعون بها أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل أولئك هو الغافلون ) وقال تعالى (أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلاً * أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون أو يعقلون إن هم إلا كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلاً ) وقال تعالى : ( والذين كفروا يتمتعون ويأكلون كما تأكل الأنعام والنار مثوى لهم ) وهذا شأن جميع أصناف الكفار. ورؤوس الكفر كالباباوات ورؤساء الحكومات الذين هم أئمة الكفر؛ لأنهم ضالون مضلون لأممهم وشعوبهم فعليهم آثام من اتبعهم كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتابه لعظيم الروم هرقل (فإن توليت فعليك إثم الأريسيين بعدك ) 
وهذا البابا الهالك وسلفه وخلفه هم زعماء الدعوة إلى النصرانية التي يسمونها التبشير وهي الدعوة إلى الكفر . 
وجهود جمعيات التنصير والدول النصرانية في بلاد المسلمين معروفة، فهم لا يفترون عن صد الناس عن دين الله الحق بكل طريق، وساعدهم على هذا ما لديهم من قدرات وإمكانات وما يكثر في المسلمين من ضعف وجهل. 
وأما مايظهره دعاة التنصير من مسالمة للمسلمين ودعوة التسامح فهو لون من المكر الذي لا ينخدع به إلا الجهال والأغرار من المسلمين أو من كان في عقيدته خلل ولو كان من الموصوفين بالعلم .
فتبين مما تقدم أن ما تنشره القنوات من تعظيم شأن البابا وذكر مآثره المزعومة واعتبار موته مصيبة وترحم بعضهم عليه هو جهل وضلال ومنكر، والذين يتكلمون بهذا في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة إما أن يكونوا نصارى فلا يستغرب منهم ذلك، وإما أن يكونوا من المنتسبين للإسلام الذين لا فرقان عندهم بين المسلم والكافر وهؤلاء كفار في الحقيقة، أو من جهال المسلمين الذين يظنون أنه يجوز مدح الكفار بما عندهم من أخلاق حسنة، ولا يتنبهون لما في ذلك من آثار سيئة على القراء والمستمعين . 
ويجب أن يعلم أنه لا يجوز الترحم علي من مات من الكافرين والمشركين، والترحم عليهم أبلغ من الاستغفار لهم، وقد نهى الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين من الاستغفار للمشركين قال تعالى " ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم ) 
فمن مات على الكفر لا يغفر الله له، قال تعالى ( إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ثم ماتوا وهم كفار فلن يغفر الله لهم ) وقال تعالى ( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ) .
فمن يترحم من المسلمين على هذا البابا أو غيره ممن مات على الكفر فهو كافر إن اعتقد أنه على دين صحيح مقبول عند الله . 
أو يكون عاصياً لما ارتكبه مما نهى الله عنه من الاستغفار للمشركين .
فالواجب على المسلم الحذر من كل ما فيه معصية لله ولا سيما ما يفضي للردة عن الإسلام، كما يجب على المسلم البراءة من الكافرين ومن دينهم كما قال الله تعالى عن الخليل عليه السلام ( قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا براءؤ منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبداً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده ) الآية .
نسأل الله أن يعصمنا من أسباب الضلال بمنه وكرمه والله أعلم .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

أيضًا : قال الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم - وفقه الله - :

شبهة مدح اليهود والنصارى بما عندهم من صفات حميدة 
 وهنا شبهة قد يذكرها بعض الناس، فيقول مثلاً: على المؤمنين من المسلمين والنصارى واليهود أن يجتمعوا ويتكتلوا؛ لمواجهة الملحدين مثلاً، وهذا يشيع للأسف الشديد على ألسنة عمائم كبيرة جداً ضخمة، فيقولون مثل هذا الكلام، وخاصة في مؤتمرات التقارب بين الأديان، فيستعملون مثل هذه العبارة الفظيعة، فيدخلون هؤلاء في وصف الإيمان، وبعضهم مثلاً يصف الكافر الفلاني بأنه مؤمن، ويعني: بأنه يؤمن بأن هناك إلهاً -الإيمان بتوحيد الربوبية-، فبعض الناس الجهلة يسمى هذا إيماناً، على هذا فـ أبو جهل كان مؤمناً، و أبو لهب كان مؤمناً، وكفار قريش كانوا مؤمنين، لأنهم كانوا مؤمنين بتوحيد الربوبية بنص القرآن قال تعالى: وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ [الزخرف:87] فهؤلاء يجعلون أن الكافر هو الذي ينكر وجود الله، وهذا ليس بصحيح، بل عامة الكفرة حتى فرعون كانوا يؤمنون بأن هناك إلهاً، والدليل على هذا صريح في القرآن كما ذكرنا مراراً، بل لم يحك في القرآن عن طائفة أنها أنكرت وجود الله، بل حتى الدهرية لم ينكروا وجود الله، وإنما أنكروا البعث والنشور. فوصف اليهود أو النصارى بأنهم مؤمنون؛ لأنهم يؤمنون بالله يعتبر هدماً للإسلام من أساسه؛ لأن هذا يضيع الحد الفاصل بين الكفر وبين الإيمان، فالدلالة واضحة من الآيات في القرآن الكريم والسنة على ذلك، قال تعالى: لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ [المائدة:73]، لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ [المائدة:72]، وكذلك تكفير القرآن الكريم لليهود وأمثالهم. وقد يشتبه هذا الأمر على بعض الناس خاصة إذا فتنوا بما عليه الكفار من بعض السلوكيات التي ضيعها بعض المسلمين للأسف، وهذا يحصل لكثير من الناس الذين يخالطونهم ويعاشرونهم، فيطلق بعضهم لسانه في ذم المسلمين، ويطلق لسانه أيضاً في مدح الكفار قائلاً: وهؤلاء عندهم عدل! هؤلاء عندهم إنصاف!! حتى أن بعض الملوثين الذين ذهبوا إلى عصابة اليهود في فلسطين المغتصبة يرجع ويتكلم بهذا الكلام كما نشر في بعض الجرائد، ويقول: إن اليهود لم يمسوا حقي، ولم يتعرضوا لي.. إلى آخر هذا الكلام. وبغض النظر عن السر وراء هذه السلوكيات الموجودة عند الكفار خاصة في أوروبا أو أمريكا أو البلاد الغربية، وأنها سلوكيات تجارية في الحقيقة ليست مبنية على مراقبة الله, وفي نفس الوقت يريدون أن يتعاونوا ويريح كل واحد الآخر؛ حتى يستطيع أن يتمتع بالحياة بصورة مستوفاة جيدة، لكن انظر إلى أخلاقهم حينما يأتون إلى بلادنا فكم عذبوا، وكم أحرقوا، وكم قتلوا، وكم نهبوا! وإلى اليوم ونحن نراهم في البوسنة والهرسك على نفس الأخلاق، وتراهم الآن في العراق وفي غيرها وحوشاً كاسرة يدمون قلوب الشعوب، ويستذلونهم استذلالاً لا مثيل له، وليست هذه الآن قضيتنا، لكن كيف نزن الأمور؟ فبعض الناس يقول لك: أنا أشتري من الكافر هذا؛ لأنه أمين، ولأنه كذا وكذا..، ويفتن بالكافر ويطلق لسانه في ذم المسلم، فهذا خلل شديد جداً في فهم مثل هذا الإنسان؛ فالمشركون قد يتلبسون ببعض شعب الإيمان، والمسلم قد يأتي ببعض شعب الكفر، أي: أنه من الممكن أن نجد مثلاً بعض الكفار أميناً، وصادقاً، يحترم مواعيده.. إلى آخره، ومن الممكن أن نجد مسلماً يفعل عكس ذلك، فقد يتلبس المسلم ببعض شعب الكفر لكنه يبقى مسلماً، وقد يتلبس الكافر ببعض شعب الإيمان لكنه يبقى كافراً، فالكفر والإيمان متقابلان، فإذا زال أحدهما خلفه الآخر، والإيمان أصل له شعب متعددة، وأعلى شعبة من شعب الإيمان هي: لا إله إلا الله، وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق، ثم بينهما شعب متفاوتة في أهميتها وخطورتها، وهناك بعض الشعب إذا زالت زال الإيمان بالكلية، فمن شعب الإيمان ما يزول بزوالها الإيمان بالكلية، كشعبة لا إله إلا الله، فمثلاً شخص عنده شعب كثيرة من شعب الإيمان، لكن شعبة: لا إله إلا الله ليست موجودة عنده، فكل الذي يعمله حابط في الآخرة ولا ينفعه؛ لأن هذه الشعب بينها علاقة الشرط بالمشروط، فتكون شرطاً في صحة باقي الشعب، ومن شعب الإيمان ما لا يزول الإيمان بزوالها، وبينهما شعب متفاوتة تفاوتاً عظيماً، منها ما يلحق بشعبة الشهادة ويكون إليها أقرب. وكذلك الكفر أصل له شعب، والمعاصي كلها من شعب الكفر، كما أن الطاعات كلها من شعب الإيمان، ولا يلزم من قيام شعبة من شعب الإيمان بالعبد أن يسمى مؤمناً، وإن كان ما قام به إيماناً، ولا من قيام شعبة من شعب الكفر بالعبد أن يسمى كافراً، وإن كان ما قام به كفراً، كما أنه لا يلزم من قيام جزء من أجزاء العلم به أن يسمى عالماً، ولا من معرفة بعض مسائل الفقه أو الطب أن يسمى فقيهاً وطبيباً، إذ لا يلزم الاسم إلا بغلبة ذلك عليه، وإذا كان مع العبد أصل التوحيد والإيمان وترك شعبة من شعب الإيمان فهذا الإيمان ينفعه في عدم الخلود في النار، لكن هل ينفعه في عدم دخول النار؟! لا، فقد يسلم، وقد يدخل النار لكن لا يخلد فيها، إذاً: فالتوحيد ينجي من الخلود في النار لا من دخول النار، وأوضح ذلك حديث الشفاعة، فالشفاعة تكون في أهل الكبائر من أمة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام. فإذا كان مع العبد أصل التوحيد والإيمان وترك شعبة من الإيمان فذلك الإيمان ينفقه، لكن لا نقول ينفعه في عدم دخول النار، ولكن في عدم الخلود في النار، إلا إذا كان الفعل المتروك شرطاً في صحة شعب الإيمان الأخرى، فإذا كان المتروك شرطاً في اعتبار الباقي لم ينفعه، ولهذا لم ينفع الإيمان بالله ووحدانيته وأنه لا إله إلا هو من أنكر رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع أنه قد قال: لا إله إلا الله، لكن لم يشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، فلا ينفعه ذلك. لذلك إذا قلنا: إن أعلاها لا إله إلا الله فنضيف معها: وأن محمداً رسول الله، ولا تنفع الصلاة من صلاها عمداً بغير وضوء؛ لأن هناك شعبة قبل شعبة الصلاة هي شرط في صحة الصلاة، وهي شعبة الطهارة والوضوء، فشعبة الطهارة شرط في شعبة الصلاة، فمن صلى دون أن يأتي بهذا الشرط بطل يبطل هذا المشروط. إذاً: شعب الإيمان قد يتعلق بعضها ببعض تعلق الشرط بمشروطه. وكذلك كلمة: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله شرط في صحة باقي شعب الإيمان، فمن الجور والجهل والعدوان أن يفضل الكافر الذي افتقد شعبة لا إله إلا الله على المؤمن العاصي الذي معه لا إله إلا الله، فمن جهل الشخص أن يمدح النصراني؛ لأن كل همه هي الدنيا، فما دام أنه يُعطيه الفلوس ويُريحه في البيع والشراء فإنه يمدحه، ويطلق لسانه بالقصائد في مدح الكفار وذم المسلمين، فقد ترك حق الله ونظر في حق نفسه، فيقول: هؤلاء الكفار عندما أذهب إليهم يعاملوني معاملة فيها عدل، وإنما الظلم موجود عند المسلمين.. إلى آخره، فيقال له: فهم ليس عندهم أحياناً الظلم الموجود عند المسلمين؟! بل عندهم أكبر وأفظع ظلم في الوجود وهو الشرك، قال تعالى: يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ [لقمان:13]، فقد نسي حق الله وبحث عن حق دنياه، فهذا مما نحتاج فيه إلى أن نستعيد الوعي بهويتنا وعقيدتنا وبما أعزنا الله به وشرفنا على العالمين قال تعالى: كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ [آل عمران:110]، فبعض الناس يتعامل مع هؤلاء الكفار على أنهم أناس فوق العالم، فيعظمهم ويبجلهم ويحترمهم أشد الاحترام. 
من : تفسيره لسورة محمد .

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

جزاكم الله خيراً شيخ سليمان على هذا الطرح . 
عندي كلام بسيط . أعود إن شاء الله وأضيفه .

----------


## طارق منينة

هذه المسألة في الحقيقة شائكة!
وغير شائكة ايضا!
فمدح الكفر واهله من محرمات الاسلام لانها باب الي تفاخر الوان الكفر الزاهية بماهي عليه من بريق خادع 
نعم هناك حرية ايجابية في الغرب كمثال علي موضوعنا 
ولكن الحرية السلبية او الضالة اكبر!
نعم هناك ايجابيات في امور لاينكرها عاقل 
لكن انكار السلبيات-وهي اكبر واعظم واضخم وارجح- وحجبها عن المسلم من اعظم الضلال ومن كتمان احوال اهل الكفر الضالة وحجبها عن العامة والخاصة من انكر المنكر في العالم والله تعالي فضح الشرك واهله وكشف عن عقولهم السخيفة واباطيلهم الضعيفة واحوال معاشهم الخسيسة وبواطن اعيانهم الفارغة من الحكمة 
ومع ذلك فالقرآن ذكر ان من اهل الكتاب من ان تأمنه بقنطار يؤده اليك
والرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ذكر  امور حسنة فيهم-كما في الحديث هنا في الرابط  لكنه صلي الله عليه وسلم ذكر قتالهم للمسلمين-بالظلم والفتنة- كما في حديث الثمانين راية كما ذكر اصناف القهر  ونموذج من اباحية الكفر في اخر الزمان كما في حديث صنفان من امتي وقد يكون المقصود بالحديث يشمل امة الدعوة والله اعلم كما انه ذكر بيع اماء العلمانية لارحامهن او بمعني اصح اماء في اخر الزمان كما في حديث جبريل المشهور عن الاسلام والايمان والاحسان وعلامات قبل مجيء الساعة 
ان علي الذي يذكر المحاسن ان يعرض المساويء والا لبس علي الامة وجعل كفة الكفر ارجح بدون ان يدري
وانا لي كلمة خبيرة-بلاغرور -في هذا السياق ارددها في الغرب في الحوارات التي تكون في سياق معين مثل سياق المسلمة والكافرة او المسلم والكافر او لما المسلم يدخل الجنة في النهاية ان صح اسلامه والكافر يخلد في النار 
الا وهي
ان
العاهرة التي تنتمي الي الاسلام افضل من الشريفة الغربية(الكافرة)  !
والسبب
ان المسلمة برغم فسادها في هذه المسالة الا انها شريفة في اغلب جوانب تفكيرها ومقر قلبها وشغاف عقلها فقد تشرفت باعتناق اعظم عقيدة واطهر ايمان والخلل الواقع عندها قد يكون كما عند العاصي المؤمن كما قال ابن القيم ناتج عن اما قوة شهوة واما ضعف يقين ولكن اصل الايمان ومعتقداته موجود غائر في النفس وثابت في القلب وترجحه التوبة او ترفعه الفكرة والتسبيحةاو العمل الصالح او ذكر الله خالصا!
اما الكافرة التي ظاهرها الشرف او لاتمارس العهارة التقليدية فغالبا ماتمارس العهارة الفكرية -القلبية والعقلية-فتؤيد الشذوذ الجنسي وقد تمارسه مع صديقة او ماشابه وقد تدعو اليه-او تدافع عنه- في نفس الوقت الذي ترفض الدين وتؤمن بالالحاد ساخرة من القيم  رافضة لاحكام الله!
فاي شرف بقي لها وقد خلعت اشرف القيم والعقائد وكيف تقارن هذه بتلك 
هذا مثال للمثال الكبير!
وهو محاسن عن اهل الكفر خصوصا الكفر الحديث ومساوئ عنده ايضا
فالخمر والميسر العقلي والنفسي والمادي والجسدي اكبر من منافع ومحاسن عنده
والفتنة اكبر والكفر اشد والمساويء ارجح
والمحاسن بجانب هذا كله قليلة
ومع ذلك فلم يخفها الاسلام ولم يحجبها القرآن لانه يتكلم اما عن نفوس معينة فيها خير يهيجه الي الايمان او خيار في الجاهلية يكونون خيار في الاسلام او يريد ان يبرز ان الفطرة حتي وهي في ضلالها البعيد يمكن ان تعود الي الحق لان محاسن فيها لم تنضب ومعين فيها لم يذبل وان ضاعت معالم 
واذكر من كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله انه اشار الي ان المسلم عليه ان يكون حذر مع ماعند المعارض من الحق فاذا قام بانكار الباطل انكر الحق الذي معه 
فابن تيمية يقول لا عليك ان تقول له عندك حق هنا ونحن عليه لاننكره ولكن هذا الباطل -العظيم-الذي معك هو ماننكره ونرفضه ونعارضه والباطل الكبير هو من يصنع الاصول الفاسدة والاحوال الضائعة والمعاني المتفرعة 
فهذا هو العدل الذي قامت به السموات والارض

----------


## طارق منينة

هناك مسالتان تحتاجان شرح وتوضيح من الاخوة وفي نفس الموضوع ولذلك قلت ان الموضوع شائك وهو ليس بشائك طبعا وانما فيه اسئلة تحتاج لاجابة وفصل بين مسائل تندرج تحته  وقد يكون بعضها محرمات وبعضها لاحرج فيه
وانا ساثير الحوار حول مسالتين ان سمح لنا الشيخ الخراشي
الموضوع الاول  يجرنا الي التفكير فيه بصورة اقل واستثارة من الموضوع الثاني!
فالاول هو ان الدكتور محمد اسماعيل في كتابه عن علو الهمة ضرب شهود يهوه مثلا علي علو الهمة-طبعا استدعاء النص يزيح ربما اللبس في بعض الفاظي وهذا من الحث علي استدعاء النص وهو ليس عندي!- وجعل ذلك مدخلا تحفيزيا علي دفع المسلم الي العمل الجاد والمنظم والنشط
ومعروف ان شهود يهوه مبشرون مسيحيون يعملون ليل نهار في الغرب لصالح فرقتهم المسيحية وقد كتبت انا عنهم كتابين كبيرين ولذالك فالموضوع حاضر عندي
فهل ضرب نموذج شهود يهوه علي علو الهمة وهم مبشرون او كفار هو مدح لهم او يقع في المحظور والمحرم ام انه يذكر واقع ماهم عليه واذا كان الامر كذلك فلم يضرب بهم المثال علي النشاط وعلو الهمة  ومن ثم اتخاذهم نموذج في مسالة الهمة ام ان المسالة تندرج تحت شيء اخر
والسؤال هنا هل يدخل هذا في باب المدح والذم ام يدخل تحت باب اخر!
يمكن تفعيل الموضوع والفكر او الفقه  في المسالة من هنا
الامر الاخر ان شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ذكر في كتاب الايمان-بل اظنه اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم- ان النصاري في حصارهم للمسلمين او حصار المسلمين لهم-لااتذكر الواقعة بالضبط وليس عندي وقت لاستدعائها لاني خارج الي العمل بعد قليل وان شاء الله الامر سهل فالكتاب ملف ورد علي الانترنت ويمكن نقله المسالة منه بسهولة
المهم ان ابن تيمية رحمه الله ذكر من اخلاص الدعاء عند النصاري في هذه الواقعة ان الله استجاب لهم  مع انهم كانوا في عداء مع المسلمين -وطبعا استجابة الدعاء هنا لم تتعد هذه المسالة بمضمونها الذي في كتاب الايمان نفسه-وطبعا هذا لايدخل في مدح دينهم ولاصحته ولكن لماذا ذكر شيخ الاسلام هذه الواقعة في الكتاب هل هي في سياق الامر الكوني ام الشرعي ام دعاء كدعاء القبوريون الذي قد يشعرون انهم قد استجيب لهم ! -الان احاول ابحث عن النص والي الان لم اجد غير هذا(وأما القبوريون فإنهم إذا استجيب لهم نادرا فإن أحدهم يضعف توحيده ويقل نصيبه من ربه ولا يجد في قلبه من ذوق طعم الإيمان وحلاوته ما كان يجده السابقون الأولون ولعله لا يكاد يبارك له في حاجته اللهم إلا أن يعفو الله عنهم لعدم علمهم بأن ذلك بدعة فإن المجتهد إذا أخطأ أثابه الله على اجتهاده وغفر له خطأه ) من اقتضاء الصراط واسفل المداخلة هنا نص اخر فليراجع!
وماالسبب الذي دعاه اليها-الي ذكر الواقعة- وهل اخطأ في التقييم ام ان المسالة تخرج عن مسالتنا هنا ولارابط بينها وبين موضوعنا  ام ان هناك علم دقيق قد يثير اشكالية او ربما مشكلة عند البعض 
فهل ذكر اخلاصهم ولله في لحظة ما وفي حالة عداء وحصار يدخل في ذكر خاصية عند الانسان ايا كان قد يستجيب الله له مثل مسالة دعاء الكفار عند الحاجة عندما يشعرون بالغرق فيتوجهون لله وحده فيستجيب لهم كما ورد في القران وتسقط وقتها صور الشرك الذي هم عليه فلايذكرون المسيح مثلا او اصنامهم 
هل المسالة تدخل تحت هذا السياق والنطاق ام تدخل في مسالتنا وكيف!
امور كلها تحتاج تفكير فيها حتي نصل الي الفرقان في المسالة الغير شائكة بالطبع الا ان فيها مسائل تحتاج لتفكير وتفسير وايضاح
والان الي العمل
جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوع
واعتذر علي اني لم اتي بالنصين من كلام الدكتور محمد وكلام شيخ الاسلام
وان كان الاتيان بهما يقرب المسالة جدا وان شاء الله لما ارجع من العمل مساءا استدعي النصين ان لم اجد احد من المكرمين استدعاهما


(وفي الحديث إذا رأيت الله ينعم على العبد مع إقامته على معصيته فإنما هو استدراج يستدرجه به # ومثال هذا في الاستعاذة قول المرأة التي جاءت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ليخطبها فقالت أعوذ بالله منك فقال لقد عذت بمعاذ ثم انصرف عنها فقيل لها إن هذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت أنا كنت أشقى من ذلك # وأما التحريم من جهة الطلب فيكون تارة لأنه دعاء لغير الله مثل ما يفعله السحرة من مخاطبة الكواكب وعبادتها ونحو ذلك فإنه قد يقضى عقب ذلك أنواع من القضاء إذا لم يعارضه معارض من دعاء أهل الإيمان وعبادتهم أو غير ذلك ولهذا تنفذ هذه الأمور في زمان فترة الرسل وفي بلاد الكفر والنفاق مالا تنفذ في دار الإسلام وزمانه # ومن هذا أني أعرف رجالا يستغيثون ببعض الأحياء في شدائد تنزل بهم فيفرج عنهم وربما يعاينون أمورا وذلك الحي المستغاث به لم يشعر بذلك ولا علم له به البتة وفيهم من يدعو على أقوام أو يتوجه في إيذائهم فيرى بعض الأحياء أو بعض الأموات يحول بينه وبين إيذاء أولئك وربما رآه ضاربا له بسيف وإن كان الحي لا شعور له بذلك وإنما ذلك من فعل الله سبحانه بسبب يكون بين المقصود وبين الرجل الدافع من اتباع له وطاعة فيما يأمره من طاعة الله ونحو ذلك فهذا قريب # وقد يجري لعباد الأصنام أحيانا من هذا الجنس المحرم ما يظنون أنه محبة من الله بما تفعله الشياطين لأعوانهم فإذا كان الأثر قد يحصل عقب دعاء من يتيقن أنه لم يسمع الدعاء فكيف يتوهم أنه هو الذي تسبب في ذلك أو أنه له فيه فعلا وإذا قيل إن الله يفعله بذلك السبب
# فإذا كان السبب محرما لم يجز كالأمراض التي يحدثها الله عقب أكل السموم وقد يكون الدعاء المحرم في نفسه دعاء لغير الله وأن يدعو الله مستشفعا بغيره إليه كما تقول النصارى يا والدة الإله اشفعي لنا إلى الإله وقد يكون دعاء لله لكنه توسل إليه بما لا يحب أن يتوسل به إليه كما يفعل المشركون الذين يتوسلون إلى الله بأوثانهم وقد يكون دعا الله بكلمات لا تصلح أن يناجي بها الله أو يدعي بها لما في ذلك من الاعتداء # فهذه الأدعية ونحوها وإن كان قد يحصل لصاحبها أحيانا غرضه لكنها محرمة لما فيها من الفساد الذي يربو على منفعتها كما تقدم ولهذا كانت هذه فتنة في حق من لم يهده الله وينور قلبه فيفرق بين أمر التكوين وأمر التشريع ويفرق بين أمر القدر وأمر الشرع ويعلم أن الأقسام ثلاثة # أمور قدرها الله وهو لا يحبها ولا يرضاها فإن الأسباب المحصلة لهذه تكون محرمة موجبة لعقابه # وأمور شرعها فهو يحبها من العبد ويرضاها ولكن لم يعنه على حصولها # فهذه محمودة عنده مرضية وإن لم توجد # والقسم الثالث أن يعين الله العبد على ما يحبه منه # فالأول إعانة الله والثاني عبادة الله والثالث جمع له بين العبادة والإعانة كما قال تعالى ^ إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين ^ # فما كان من الدعاء غير المباح ذا اثر فهو من باب الإعانة لا العبادة كدعاء سائر الكفار والمنافقين والفساق ولهذا قال تعالى في مريم ^ وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه ^ ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستعيذ بكلمات الله التامات التي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر)
من الاقتضاء
ويبدو انني قاربت الوقوف علي النص ولكن الوقت لم يسعفني فالي العمل الان

----------


## جولدن توربان

جزاك الله خيرا شيخ سليمان الخراشي على هذا العرض الرائع لأقوال أهل العلم في حكم من يمدح الكفار.



> أمامدحهم فرأيي أنه لايجوز ، ولو بصفة حسنة فيهم ، لأن المدح باعثه " الإعجاب " و " الإكبار " .. وقد يصل " للتعظيم "


فما هو حكم من يعطيهم ميدالية ذهبية أو يرقص معهم أو يعطي بيته أجازة مدفوعة الأجر ابتهاجا لمقدمهم؟ 
شكر الله لك إجابتك مقدما

----------


## أبو حاتم الرازي

شكر الله للشيخ سليمان جهوده المباركة ورزقه الإخلاص فيما يأتي ويذر في سلامة وعافية ..

----------


## طارق منينة

ارجو الا اكون خرجت الموضوع عن سياقه وحده-ابتسامة
وعلي كل فاعتقد ان موضوع شهود يهوه يدخل في المسألة المعروضة من قبل الشيخ سليمان
اما موضوع ابن تيمية فلم احسن عرضه ولا بيان مقصدي منه واظنه انه ليس له رابط بالموضوع-ابتسامة
لانه لايعني ان لحظة اخلاص  في الدعاء من كافر تغطي علي سنوات كفر وضلال وربما كنت اقصد باستعداء النص انه مثال علي مسالتنا هنا فليس حسنة عند الكافر تجعلنا نتغاضي عن سيئات الكفر ومساوي الضلال
وعلي كل فالنص من الاقتضاء وجدته في سياقه
وهذا هو
ومعذرة علي اشغالكم بامر قد يكون خارج سياق الموضوع



> ^ وقد دعا الخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام بالرزق لأهل الإيمان فقال ^ وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر ^ فقال الله تعالى ^ ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير ^ # فليس كل من متعه الله برزق ونصر إما إجابة لدعائه وإما بدون ذلك يكون ممن يحبه الله ويواليه بل هو سبحانه يرزق المؤمن والكافر والبر والفاجر وقد يجيب دعاءهم ويعطيهم سؤلهم في الدنيا ومالهم في الآخرة من خلاق # وقد ذكروا أن بعض الكفار من النصارى حاصروا مدينة للمسلمين فنفد ماؤهم العذب فطلبوا من المسلمين أن يزودوهم بماء عذب ليرجعوا عنهم فاشتور ولاة أمر المسلمين وقالوا بل ندعهم حتى يضعفهم العطش فنأخذهم فقام أولئك فاستسقوا ودعوا الله فسقاهم فاضطرب بعض العامة فقال الملك لبعض العارفين أدرك الناس فأمر بنصب منبر له وقال اللهم إنا نعلم أن هؤلاء من الذين تكفلت بأرزاقهم كما قلت في كتابك ^ وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها ^ وقد دعوك مضطرين وأنت تجيب المضطر إذا دعاك
> فأسقيتهم لما تكفلت به من أرزاقهم ولما دعوك مضطرين لا لأنك تحبهم ولا لأنك تحب دينهم والآن فنريد أن ترينا آية يثبت بها الايمان في قلوب عبادك المؤمنين فأرسل الله عليهم ريحا فأهلكتهم أو نحو هذا # ومن هذا الباب من قد يدعو دعاء معتديا فيه إما بطلب مالا يصلح أو بالدعاء الذي فيه معصية الله من شرك أو غيره فإذا حصل بعض غرضه ظن أن ذلك دليل على أن عمله صالح بمنزلة من أملى له وأمده بالمال والبنين فظن أن ذلك مسارعة له في الخيرات قال تعالى ^ أيحسبون أن ما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون


ويدخل في هذا كلام من نفس كتاب لاقتضاء لابن تيمية رحمه الله
وهو
(والمشركون قد يستسقون فيسقون ويستنصرون فينصرون)
(وأما إجابة الدعاء فقد يكون سببه اضطرار الداعي وصدق التجائه وقد يكون سبه مجرد رحمة الله له وقد يكون أمرا قضاه الله لا لأجل دعائه وقد يكون له أسباب أخرى وإن كانت فتنة في حق الداعي # فإنا نعلم أن الكفار قد يستجاب لهم فيسقون وينصرون ويعافون
ويرزقون مع دعائهم عند أوثانهم وتوسلهم بها # وقد قال الله تعالى ^ كلا نمد هؤلاء وهؤلاء من عطاء ربك وما كان عطاء ربك محظورا ^ # وقال تعالى ^ وأنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا ^ وأسباب المقدورات فيها أمور يطول تعدادها ليس هذا موضع تفصيلها # وإنما على الخلق اتباع ما بعث الله به المرسلين والعلم بأن فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة ولعلي إن شاء الله أبين بعض أسباب هذه التأثيرات في موضع آخر
وهو القائل سبحانه ^ وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم وكان الإنسان كفورا ^ وهو القائل سبحانه ^ قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله أو أتتكم الساعة أغير الله
تدعون إن كنتم صادقين بل إياه تدعون فيكشف ما تدعون إليه إن شاء وتنسون ما تشركون ^ # ولكن هؤلاء الذين يستجاب لهم لإقرارهم بربوبيته وأنه يجيب دعاء المضطر إذا دعاه إذا لم يكونوا مخلصين له الدين في عبادته ولا مطيعين له ولرسوله كان ما يعطيهم بدعائهم متاعا في الحياة الدنيا ومالهم في الآخرة من خلاق # وقال تعالى ^ من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن يريد ثم جعلنا له جهنم يصلاها مذموما مدحورا ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا كلا نمد هؤلاء وهؤلاء من عطاء ربك وما كان عطاء ربك محظورا)
اما مسالة علو الهمة وضرب المبشرين مثلا اي شهود يهوه  فاظنها من كتاب الشيخ محمد اسماعيل واظن ان هنا رابط في الموضوع في المجلس لكن لم استطع الوصول اليه ومع ان الكتاب انزلته ملف الا اني لم استطع الوصول اليه

----------


## إبراهيم العجلان

لابد أولاً أن نحدد ظابط المدح ,,,,

أظننا نتفق أن مدح دينهم هنا خارج عن محل النزاع , لأن هذه ردة صريحة

طيب ننظر في المدح في ما هو دون ذلك ,, كمدح أخلاقهم أو مدح تعاملهم , أو علمهم أو ...

عندي سؤال أطرحه للأحوة ولعل من خلاله تتضح لنا الرؤية ...

لو قلت عن كافر أو مبتدع بدعة كفرية : هذا رجل فاضل أو من الفضلاء النبلاء

هل هذا يعد مدحا أم إنصافا ؟؟

----------


## محمد الحجي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## محمد الحجي

وأما الشيخ عائض القرني - وفقه الله - فقال في مقال له بعنوان ( إنصاف الغرب لا يعني اتباعه ) المنشور في جريدة " الشرق الأوسط " بتاريخ 24 / 3 / 1429 هـ :[/color]
( إن منهج الوحي كتاباً وسُنة يقوم على الإنصاف والعدل حتى مع غير المسلمين ، وقد أنصفَ اللهُ النصارى في كتابه فقال : " لَيْسُواْ سَوَاء منْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمةٌ قَآئِمَةٌ " ، وقال : " وَلَتَجِدَن أَقْرَبَهُمْ موَدةً للذِينَ آمَنُواْ الذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنــا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَن مِنْهُمْ قِسيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " . 
إني استغرب استدلال الشيخ عائض القرني في الآية الكريمة وعلمي أن الاية الأولى هي ثناء عليهم بما عندهم من التوحيد ليس ثمة خطاب للمشركين منهم بل بيان حالهم من الإيمان والعمل الصالح والتوحيد الذي عندهم والآية الثانية كذلك" ولتجدن أقربهم00" فالثناء جاء للموحدين منهم من كان على النصرانية الصحيحة وآمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومراد الشيخ (إنصاف الغرب ) أي المشركين منهم .. لكن شاهده جاء بضد مايريد بيانه فكيف يدلل قوله بدليل يعارضه  والأصوليون يقولون لاحجة مع التناقض وإذا تعارض الدليل سقطت حجيته

----------


## طارق منينة

يجب ايضا هنا استدعاء الفاظ شيخ الاسلام في الرسالة القبرصية  ففيها الفاظ يجب استدعاؤها هنا حتي نتعرف علي الفاظ قد تستعمل مع الكافر وليس هي من مدح دينه ولا موافقة الكفر واهله علي ماهم عليه  وانما هي من ذكر خير مافي المخالف او المعارض او حتي العدو ليكون ذلك اميل لقلبه في قبول مافي الرسالة اليه او الخطاب معه من الدين الصحيح والنقد الصحيج لما هو عليه من الباطل  او لارسال مابين يديه من الاسري خصوصا ان ابن تيمية رحمه الله قدم يدي يدي رسالته الي سرجون عظيم قومه دعوة الي العقيدة الصحيحة-للامة الوسط- والايمان الخالص والعلم الالهي في الكتب والنبوات والانبياء والرسالات كما بين في الرسالة انحرافات النصاري وخرافاتهم وعاداتهم القبيحة
والالفاظ استدعيها هنا لانها تعليم للخطاب حتي مع العدو فهي رسالة توضيحية تعليمية عظيمة النفع جدا 
وليس لانه عدو لايجوز مخاطبته بالحسني ولابذكر بعض حسناته في قومه  ولامايشاع عنه من عمل الخير او النفع للناس بل ان ذكر الخير فيه  يبين له ان المسلمين ليسوا ضد الشر والخيروالاالباط  ل والحق ولا انهم يحجبون المحاسن خصوصا في الرسالة الدعوية والمخاطبة الاسلامية فليس كل خطاب تفجيري ولاكل لقاء مذبحة شتم ومعركة ضروس وقطف رؤوس
وطبعا لااقصد بالحسنات الا بعض افعاله التي يحمد عليها في قومه وليست مذمومة في الاسلام وكلامي هنا لايخرج عن قول ابن تيمية في الرسالة القبرصية لملك قبرص :(وفي المعاونة  على خلاصهم حسنة له في دينه ودين الله تعالى وعند المسلمون ـ وكان المسيح أعظم الناس توصية بذلك .) وقوله ايضا للملك
(وأبو العبّاس حامل هذا الكتاب ، قد بثّ محاسن الملك و اخوته عندنا، واستعطف قلوبنا إليه ؛ فلذلك كاتبت الملك لما بلغني رغبته في الخير ، وميله إلى العلم والدين ، وأنا من نواب المسيح ، وسائر  الأنبياء في مناصحة الملك وأصحابه ، وطلب الخير لهم . فإنّ أمّة محمّد خير أمّة أخرجت للناس )
لننظر ايضا في بعض الفاظ الرسالة القبرصية ولااقصد بابراز الالفاظ المكتوبة باللون الاحمر انها كلها الفاظ مديح وانما فيها الفاظ احترام وقول حسن 
من : أحمد ابن تيمية .
إلى:سرجوان عظيم أهل ملّته ، ومن تحوط به عنايته من رؤساء الدين ، و عظماء القسيسين ، والرهبان ، والأمراء ، و الكتّاب ،وأتباعهم .--
وقد اجتمع به وبأمرائه ، وجرى لي معهم فصول يطول شرحها ، لابدّ أن تكون قد بلغت الملك فأذلّه الله وجنوده لنا ، حتى بقينا نضربهم بأيدينا ----وكنت حاضراً لما جاءت رسلكم إلى ناحية السّاحل ----لست أقول عن الملك وأهل بيته ، ولا اخوته ، فإنّ أبا العباس : شاكراً للملك و لأهل بيته كثيراً ، معترف بما فعلوه معه من الخير ، وإنّما أقول عن عموم الرّعية . أليس الأسرى في رعيّة الملك . أليست عهود المسيح، وسائر الأنبياء توصي بالبر والإحسان.
فأين ذلك ؟
----ثم عند المسلمون من الرجال الفداوية ، الذين يغتالون الملوك في فرشها ، وعلى أفراشها : من قد بلغ الملك خبرهم قديماً وحديثاً ، وفيهم الصالحون ، الذين لا يرد الله دعواتهم ، ولا يخيب طلباتهم ، الذين يغضب الرَّبُّ لغضبهم ، ويرضى لرضاهم ----لكن أنا ما أريد للملك إلاّ ما ينفعه في الدنيا والآخرة ، وهما شيآن : أحدهما ـ له خاصة ، وهو معرفته بالعلم والدين ، وانكشاف الحق وزوال الشبهة ، وعبادة الله كما أمر ؛ فهذا خير له من ملك الدنيا بحذافرها ، وهو الذي بعث به المسيح وعلّمه الحواريين .
الثاني ـ له وللمسلمين ، وهو مساعدته للأسرى الذين في بلاده ، وإحسانه إليهم ، وأمر رعيّته بالإحسان إليهم ، والمعاونة لنا على خلاصهم ؛ فإنّ في الإساءة إليهم دركاً على الملك في دينه ودين الله تعالى ، ودركاً من جهة المسلمين . وفي المعاونة  على خلاصهم حسنة له في دينه ودين الله تعالى وعند المسلمون ـ وكان المسيح أعظم الناس توصية بذلك .
----
ودين الإسلام يأمرنا أن نعين الفقير ، والضعيف ؛ فالملك أحقّ أن يساعد على ذلك من وجوهٍ كثيرةٍ ـ لاسيما والمسيح يوصي بذلك في الإنجيل ويأمر بالرحمة العامة ، والخير الشامل كالشمس والمطر . والملك وأصحابه إذا عاونونا على تخليص الأسرى ، والإحسان إليهم ، وكان الحظ الأوفر لهم في ذلك في الدنيا والآخرة .
أمّا في الآخرة : فإنّ الله يثيب على ذلك ويأجر عليه ، وهذا مما لا ريب فيه عند العلماء  المسيحيين الذين لا يتّبعون الهوى ؛ بل كل من اتّقى الله وأنصف علم أنهم أسروا بغير حقٍّ ، لاسيما من أخذ غدراً ، 
----
ومازال  في النصارى من الملوك والقسيسين، والرهبان والعامة ، من له مزية على غيره في المعرفة و الدين :فيعرف  بعض الحقّ ، وينقاد لكثيرٍ منه ، ويعرف من قدر الإسلام وأهله ما يجهله غيره، فيعاملهم معاملةً تكون نافعةً له في الدنيا  والآخرة ؛ ثمّ في فكاك الأسير . وثواب العتق من كلام الأنبياء والصدّيقين ما هو معروف لمن طلبه 
، فمهما عمل الملك معهم وجد ثمرته .وأمّا في الدنيا : فإنّ المسلمين أقدر على المكافأة في الخير و الشّر من كلّ أحد.ومن حاربوه ، فالويل كلّ والويل له .
--
والملك، وكل عاقل يعرف أنّ أكثر النّصارى خارجون عن وصايا المسيح والحواريون 
وأمّا ما عندنا في أر النصارى ، وما يفعله الله بهم من إدالة المسلمين عليهم ، وتسليطه عليهم ؛ فهذا مما لا أخبر به الملك لئلا يضيق صدره ، ولكن الذي أنصحه به : أنّ كلّ من أسلف إلى المسلمين خيراً ، ومال إليهم ، كانت عاقبته معهم حسنة ، بحسب ما فعله من الخير ؛ فإنّ الله يقول : (( فمن يعمل مثقال ذرّة خيراً يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرّة شرّاً يره))
وسوف يرى الملك عاقبة ذلك كلّه ، ونحن نجزي الملك على ذلك بأضعاف ما في نفسه . والله يعلم أنّي قاصد للملك الخير ؛ لأنّ الله تعالى أمرنا بذلك ، وشرع لنا أن نريد الخير لكلّ أحدٍ ، ونعطف على خلق الله ، وندعوهم إلى الله ، وإلى دينه ، وندفع عنهم شياطين الإنس والجنّ .

كتبه طارق عبد الباقي منينة

----------


## البحث العلمي

العلوج في زماننا يسبون نبيينا يمتهنون المصاحف ينتهكون اعراضنا يذبحوننا في كل مكان و يأسرونا و يعذبون وو 





























































ونحن نبحث هل يجوز مدحهم ام لا 




و الله لم اكمل قراءة المقال من شدة الاحباط 

و الله المستعان

----------


## طارق منينة

اخي البحث العلمي سلمك الله
يمكنك ان تشكل منظومة عملية وعلمية وواقعية مكتملة وشاملة كمسلم وهذه المنظومة تتسع وتكتمل مع الحوار والمدارسة والخبرة المتبادلة
كذلك
فانك وانت تقاتل -او تدعو او تكتب كتب او تدرس علم في مسجد او جامعة-كما كان الصحابة في الماضي ومن بعدهم من خيار الامة  ان ترسل رسائل لمن تقاتل والرسائل لها فقهها وعلميتها وطريقتها الشرعية كما انك وانت تقاتل وتراسل لابد ان تعيش كمسلم وهذا يعني تعلم الشريعة والفقه فالامر كله يكمل بعضه بعضا
فلاتستطيع ان تتقدم خطوة في اتجاه ما الا بعلم 
وانظر الي رسالة ابن تيمية لملك قبرص  تجدها رسالة متكاملة اولا تعرف كمالها من معرفة كاتبها وايضا من طريقة عرضها وعلمية طرحها 
تجده في الرسالة  يشير الي انه قد دعا لقتال التتر من قبل ومن بعد -هذه واحدة!
وفي نفس الوقت ارسل رسالة الي ملك قبرص واخبره فيها كيف انه طلب ارجاع الاسري مسلمين ونصاري-في مقابلة مع كبير التتر- لانهم كلهم من اهل دار الاسلام
 ثم ذكره -من التذكير-باحسن مافيه واعلمه ان هناك محاسن له علمها من اهل ثقة وانه لذلك يحسن به ان يطلق اسري المسلمين لتبقي له محاسن مردودة عند اهل الاسلام ثم حاوره محاوره العلماء -او خاطبته مخاطبة العلماء-و يمكنك القول ذكر له من البداية والنهاية علم التوحيد والنبوة والشريعة وامور اخري
كل ذلك في آن واحد مع ان الامر امر اسري لاامر عرض صرف للشريعة ولا امر مناظرة ولا علم مديح واطراء لملك كافر محارب!
يعني قتال وجدال وعلم وفن -خطاب-وشريعة تعامل مع المحارب والمخالف والغليظ الحرب والاقل غلظة
هي بالمصطلح العصري منظومة شاملة تحتاجها كلها 
وهي شريعة كلية متكاملة تحتاجها كلها
ولاتستطيع ان تصنع موضوع فيه كل شيء تاريخ علماء وخلفاء وصحابة وسيرة وفقه وتفسير واصول فقه وزاد معاد في العتاد والجهاد وحج ومراة وميراث  ودعوة وسياسة ومحاورات ومناظرات ووو
الامر اظنه هين
ويحتاج لصبر في معالجة المسائل كل علي انفراد!
وانت من تدخل الفقرة الي -التي-هنا في منظومتك المتكاملة بعد ان كانت مقسمة للمعالجة والبحث فيها نقطة نقطة وموضوع موضوع
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو سعد البقمي

> لابد أولاً أن نحدد ظابط المدح ,,,,
> أظننا نتفق أن مدح دينهم هنا خارج عن محل النزاع , لأن هذه ردة صريحة
> طيب ننظر في المدح في ما هو دون ذلك ,, كمدح أخلاقهم أو مدح تعاملهم , أو علمهم أو ...
> عندي سؤال أطرحه للأحوة ولعل من خلاله تتضح لنا الرؤية ...
> لو قلت عن كافر أو مبتدع بدعة كفرية : هذا رجل فاضل أو من الفضلاء النبلاء
> هل هذا يعد مدحا أم إنصافا ؟؟


أتفق معك تماماً , يجب علينا أولاً أن نفرق بين المدح ولإنصاف .

----------


## روضة الجنان

*السلام عليكم ..مع احترامى لكل الاراء التى طرحت الا أنى أرى أنه لا معنى للفصل بين الانصاف والمدح لان الانصاف حتما سيشمل المدح،ثانيا قبل الحكم بالفسق أو الارتداد على مادح لأى أحد من غير المسلمين ينبغى تحليل السبب ومن ثم الخروج بهذا الحكم،ثالثا الغرب قوم تكاسلنا عن دعوتهم وكنا كمسلمين فتنة لهم بضلالناوتخلفنا فلما رأوا فسقنا اتهموا ديننا وعابوا عليه وأرحعوا اليه ما بنا والقلة التى تعرف حقيقة ديننا هى قلة حاقدة ابتلانا الله بهم كى يزيدوا من تأكيد الفكرة الكارثية عنالقومهم،ولذلك فلا معنى من النظرة الشذرية التى ننظرها للغرب دائما وكأنهم وحوش آدمية أو حيوانات بشرية بل الاولى أن ننظرها لأنفسنا لاننا أضعنا ديننا وأضعتاهم معنا لاننا الوحيدون على وجة الارض الذين نحمل لواء الحق ونعرف الطريق اليه ولكننا تخاذلنا وتحامقنا ،أنا أفهم استشراء الفساد والعهر فى غرب بلا دين يمنعه ولا شرائع نورانيةتوجهه ولكن بالله ما تفسير ذلك فى أمة هذا دينها وذلك رسولها،باختصار مدح الغرب فى تقدمهم فى نظامهم فى بعض الاخلاق الحسنة التى قد تكون فيهم ما فيه؟أوليسوا بشر مثلنا؟،أما أن نمدح فلفسفاتهم الحمقاء التى نتجت من فساد معينهم فهذا هو جل الحرام،مدح الانحلال فيهم كارثة،تقدير الفسقة منهم مأساة حقيقية،ودعنى أقولها بمثال صغير فرضا أنى ذهبت الى روما فسيعجبنى بالطبع نظافة شوارعها وتقدم المواصلات فيها أما اذارأيت مظاهر الانحلال الاخلاقى والظلم الانسانى وحالات التيه فى دوائر لا تنتهى من الفلفسفات والرؤى الحمقاء فحتما سينقلب الى البصرخاسئا وهو حسير وسينكسر القلب منى رحمتا بهؤلاء البشر المساكين الذين أتمنى لو استطعت أنفق عمرى كله فى تفهيمهم علة خلقهم ومن هو خالقهم وما هى الحياة الآخرة وما الذى سيواجهونه فيها ،ولكن أرجع وأقول ان صلح حالنا نحن وفهمناديننا وقوينا فسنتمكن من تفهيمهم وليسلم من يسلم ولنقيم الحجة على المتكبر فيهم ونقتل بالجهاد الفاجر منهم الذى لا يريد ان يقبل اقامة العدل على الارض ولا دفع الجزية كى ندافع نحن عنه ونقيم العدل عليه وعلى أمثاله قصرا*

----------


## أبو محمد التونسي

فتوى الشيخ عبد الرحمان السحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . أما بعد 

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل 

كثر في الأونة الأخيرة من يمدح الكفار وما يتحلون به من صفات حميدة ويذم العرب ويقدح في قسوتهم وجلافتهم ظنن منهم أن هذه الصفات لا توجد عند العرب أو أنها تلاشت بعد القرون المفضلة فنرجوا منكم حفظكم الله ورعاكم أن تبينوا لنا ما هو المعيار الصحيح في مدح الكفار 

وجزاكم الله خير ا




جواب الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم 
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيرا، لا يجوز مدح الكُفّار وإن وُجِدت عندهم بعض الصِّفَات الجميلة ، وذلك لِعِدّة اعتبارات :

الاعتبار الأول : أن ما عندهم من السوء يغلب على ما عندهم من الْحُسْن . وسأذكر لذلك أمثلة :

- ما عندهم من ارتكاب الفواحش ، مما لا يُعَدّ ولا يُحصى . 

- ما عندهم من الاعتداء البدني والجنسي ! 

- ما عندهم من التقاطع ، حتى أصبح الوفاء عندهم عملة نادرة ! ولا أدلّ على ذلك من انتشار صُحبة الكلاب ، لِمَا تتميّز به من وفاء ! فُقِد في المجتمعات الغربية ! حتى بلغ عدد الكلاب في فرنسا ( 9 ) ملايين كلب !! ووفاء لها جُعِل لها مقبرة في باريس !! بينما يوجد أكثر من عشرين مليون مسلم في فرنسا ليس لهم مقبرة خاصة !!!

- ما عند الكفار اليوم من حوادث الانتحار التي أصبحت تضرب أرقاما خيالية ! ففي نشرة رسمية ألمانية غربية :

ارتفعت نسبة الانتحار في ألمانيا وتأتي في بالمرتبة السادسة من 22 دولة أوربية ! تقرير من مجلة (ام .ام. في) الطبية : 14 ألف ألماني يقدم على الانتحار !

2173 منتحرا في إيطاليا في 1984 بزيادة قدرها 300 منتحر عن العام الذي قبله، أعلى نسبة في الانتحار في إميليا رومانيا (أغنى إقليم إيطالي في الدخل السنوي للفرد) !

- ما عندهم مِن ظُلم لغيرهم ، سواء كان ذلك في داخل مجتعماتهم – كالتفرقة العنصرية – أو لِغيرهم ، مما هو مُشاهَد لا يُنكره الأصم ولا الأعمى !

ونشرت " الاقتصادية " أن نسبة الإعدام للسود في أمريكا تزيد عن نسبة البِيض ! مما أدى إلى انتقاد منظمة العفو الدولية للقضاء الأمريكي !!!

إلى غير ذلك مِن صُور السوء التي قد لا تُقابلها الأخلاق الحسنة – إن وُجِدت – إلا في مقدار العُشر تقريبا !ومع ذلك فتلك الأخلاق قد يكون الدافع إلى الالتزام بها ما يكون عندهم من قوّة القانون وصرامة العقوبة !

وأنا شخصيا قد تعاملت مع بعض الغربيين في بلادهم وفي بلادنا ! حتى في أكثر الأشياء إعجابا لدى المعجبين بالغرب ، وهي : التِزام الدقة في المواعيد ، وسُرعة الإنجاز ! فقبل عِدّة سنوات وفي أحد المطارات الغربية تم احتجاز كُتُب لِمُدّة ستة أشهر !

وفي إحدى السفارات الغربية بقيت أنتظر منحي تأشيرة دخول البلد أكثر من أسبوع ! وبقيت يوما في الانتظار أكثر من ساعتين ! كل ذلك لأجل مُقابلة قنصل !

ولذلك قال الشيخ د . ناصر العقل حفظه الله : لا نُسلِّم بأن تلك الأخلاق الحميدة تُوجد فعلا بين الكُفّار ، كما يُصوّرها المعجَبُون ! لكنها مظاهر تُوجَد في حالات ، وفي أفراد ، وما يشهد الواقع به أن الكُفّار الآن عامة أخلاقهم فاسدة وخبيثة ، ويكثر بينهم الحسد والغَدر والخيانة ، والبغي والفساد ، والكذب والفجور ، وغيرها من الرذائل والفساد الأخلاقي ، الذي يتذمّرون منه هُم ! ويُقلِق مُفكّريهم وعُقلاءهم ومُلصحيهم . اهـ . 

الاعتبار الثاني : أن ذلك مُتضمّنا مدح من ذمّه الله ، ومحبة من أبغضه الله ، وتقريب من أبعده الله . ولذلك لَمَّا دخل أبو موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه على عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فَعَرَض عليه حساب العراق ، فأعجبه ذلك فقال : ادع كاتبك يقرؤه عليّ ، فقال : إنه لا يدخل المسجد ، قال : ولم ، قال : لأنه نصراني ، فَضَرَبَه عُمر رضي الله عنه بالدّرة ، فلو أصابته لأوجعته ، ثم قال : لا تُعِزّوهم بعد أن أذَلّهم الله ، ولا تأمنوهم بعد أن خَوّنهم الله ، ولا تُصَدِّقوهم بعد أن أكذبهم الله . 

قال ابن حجر : وَمِنْ طَرِيق عِيَاض الأَشْعَرِيّ عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى رَضْي الله عنه أَنَّهُ اِسْتَكْتَبَ نَصْرَانِيًّا فَانْتَهَرَهُ عُمَر ، وَقَرَأَ : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاء ) الْآيَة . فَقَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى : وَاَللَّه مَا تَوَلَّيْته وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ يَكْتُب ! فَقَالَ : أَمَا وَجَدْت فِي أَهْل الإِسْلام مَنْ يَكْتُب ؟ لا تُدْنِهِمْ إِذْ أَقْصَاهُمْ اللَّه ، وَلا تَأْتَمِنهُمْ إِذْ خَوَّنَهُمْ اللَّه ، وَلا تُعِزَّهُمْ بَعْدَ أَنْ أَذَلَّهُمْ اللَّه .

الاعتبار الثالث : أن مادح الكفّار يغفل عن سوء بواطنهم التي ذمّها الله في كِتابه . قال الشيخ الشنقيطي رحمه الله : وبصائر الكفار والمنافقين في غاية الضعف . فَشِدّة ضَوء النور تزيدها عَمى . وقد صَرّح تعالى بهذا العمى في قوله : ( أَفَمَن يَعْلَمُ أَنَّمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَبِّكَ الحق كَمَنْ هُوَ أعْمَى ) ، وقوله : ( وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الأعْمَى والبَصِير ) ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . اهـ . 

الاعتبار الرابع : أن ما عند المسلمين من خير وتراحم وتعاطف وتكاتف ، لا يُنكره إلاّ مُعانِد ، وإن وُجِد عندهم بعض التخاصم ، أو التخلّف عن ركب الحضارة المادية ، إلاّ أن أخلاق المسلمين في هذا أرفع مقاما وأعلى شأنا ، وهذا ما يَعْتَرِف به عُقلاء ومُنصِفُو الغرب ، حتى تمنّى كثير منهم أن لو وُلِد في بلاد الإسلام !

وما أكثر ما يُعجَب الغربيون بالتلاحم الأُسَري عند المسلمين ، وبالوفاء الذي يسمعون عنه سَماعا !

الاعتبار الخامس : أن مادح الكفار اليوم كَمَادِح أبي جهل وكُفار قريش ! فإن القوم كان لديهم بقية أخلاق حميدة ، مثل : الوفاء بالعهد ، وحفظ الجوار والذِّمم ، وتعظيم الْحَرَم ... إلى غير ذلك ، إلاّ أن تلك الخصال الحميدة لا تُقابِل ما عند القوم من ظُلم وجَوْر وكُفر !

الاعتبار السادس – والأهَمّ - : أن الْمَدْح لا يأتي من فراغ ، وإنما يأتي من إعجاب كامن في نفوس المادِحين المعجَبِين بالغرب ، وهذا نتيجة الانبهار بالحضارة الغربية ، وصدق ابن القيم رحمه الله إذ يقول : وهذه العقول الضِّعاف إذا صادفها الباطل جَالَتْ فيه وصَالت ونَطَقت وقَالتْ ، كما أن الخفّاش إذا صادفه ظلام الليل طار وسار ! 

خفافيش أعشاها النهار بضوئه *** ولازَمها قِطع من الليل مظلم !

الاعتبار السابع : أن قائل ذلك القول قد شَابَه اليهود في قوله ، كما أخبر الله عزّ وَجَلّ عنهم بِقوله : (أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ وَالطَّاغُوتِ وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا سَبِيلاً (51) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ يَلْعَنِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ نَصِيرًا) . 

وأخيرا : 
ينبغي التفريق بين ذِكْر ما عندهم من جميل صِفات من باب الإنصاف ، وبين مدحهم بسبب ذلك والإعجاب بهم ؛ فالأول مطلوب ؛ لأن المسلم يجب أن يكون مُنصِفا حتى مع أعدائه ، كما قال تعالى : ( وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى ) .

ومن هذا الباب ما رواه مسلم عن المستورد القرشي عند عمرو بن العاص سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : تقوم الساعة والروم أكثر الناس . فقال له عمرو : أبْصِر ما تقول ! قال : أقول ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال : لئن قلت ذلك إن فيهم لخصالاً أربعا : إنهم لأحْلم الناس عند فتنة ، وأسرعهم إفاقة بعد مصيبة ، وأوْشَكهم كَـرّة بعد فـرّة ، وخيرهم لمسكين ويتيم وضعيف ، وخامسة حسنة جميلة ، وأمنعهم من ظلم الملوك .

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو محمد التونسي

هذا كلام نفيس للشيخ أبي محمد المقدسي في هذا الموضوع

قال الشيخ

ومن الأخطاء الشائعة في التكفير أيضا التكفير لمجرد مدح الكفار أو الدعاء لبعضهم دون تفصيل ، وعدم العذر بالجهل في ذلك ، والتفريع عليه بعدم جواز الصلاة خلف كل من دعا للطواغيت بأي نوع من الدعاء .. 

والصواب أن هذا مما يعذر به في الجهل والتفصيل فيه واجب لأن الدعاء يتنوع ويتفاوت وإنما يكفر من مدح الكفار لكفرهم أو مدح وأثنى على كفرهم نفسه . 

• والكفر لمدح كفرهم أظهر من الكفر لمدحهم أنفسهم .. وذلك كأن يسمي قوانينهم الكافرة حقا ، أو يصفها بالنزاهة والعدالة والله تبارك وتعالى قد بين أنها الكفر والضلالة ، أو يظهر احترامها وتوليها أو يقسم على الولاء لها والمحافظة عليها ، أو يطالب بتحكيمها وتفعيلها ، أو يدعو ببقائها ودوامها .. فإن إرادة دوام الكفر كفرا .(1) 

• أما مدحهم هم أنفسهم فلأن للاحتمال فيه مدخلا كبيرا ، والمقاصد قد تتعدد بين فاعليه لزم التفصيل .. 

- فمجرد مدح بعض الكفار لصدقهم أو لتحلي بعضهم بمحاسن الأخلاق لا شيء فيه ، ومن ذلك مدح بعض تجمعاتهم أو أحلافهم أو مؤسساتهم التي تقوم على نصرة المظلوم أو غير ذلك من أعمال البر ومحاسن الأخلاق . 

- فقد قال تبارك وتعالى : ((ومن أهل الكتاب من إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤديه إليك ومنهم من إن تأمنه بدينار لا يؤده إليك إلا ما دمت عليه قائما ..)) . 
ويدل على هذا بوضوح مدح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحلف الفضول أو حلف المطيبين . 

وقد كان حلفا في الجاهلية بين قوم كفار ، لكنه لما كان من أجل إغاثة الملهوف ونصرة المظلوم ورد الحقوق إلى أهلها جاز الثناء عليه لأجل ذلك . 
فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( شهدت حلف المطيبين مع عمومتي وأنا غلام فما أحب أن لي حمر النعم وأني أنكثه ) .(2) 
وحلف المطيبين – كما في النهاية -: ( اجتمع بنو هاشم وبنو زهرة وتيم في دار ابن جدعان في الجاهلية وجعلوا طيبا في جفنه وغمسوا أيديهم فيه ، وتحالفوا على التناصر والأخذ للمظلوم من الظالم ، فسموا مطيبين ) أهـ . 

والمراد بهذا الحلف حلف الفضول ، كما جزم بذلك الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (2/291) ، وليس الحلف القديم الذي جرى بعد موت قصي وتنازع قريش حول السقاية والرفادة واللواء والندوة والحجابة ، فتحالفت كل طائفة منهم على حزبهم ، فأحضر أصحاب بني عبد مناف جفنة فيها طيب فوضعوا أيديهم فيها وتحالفوا فلما قاموا مسحوا أيديهم بأركان البيت فسموا المطيبين .. فليس هذا هو الذي مدحه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن كما قال ابن كثير : ( المراد بهذا الحلف – أي الذي سماه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمطيبين ومدحه - حلف الفضول و كان في دار عبد الله بن جدعان كما رواه الحميدي عن سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الله عن محمد وعبد الرحمن ابني أبي بكر قالا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لقد شهدت في دار عبد الله بن جدعان حلفا لو دعيت به في الإسلام لأجبت ، تحالفوا أن يردوا الفضول على أهلها وألا يعد ظالما مظلوما ) قالوا : وكان حلف الفضول قبل المبعث بعشرين سنة ، وقال ابن كثير : ( وكان حلف الفضول أكرم حلف سمع به وأشرفه في العرب ) أهـ (2/291) البداية والنهاية . 
فثبت قطعا أن لا حرج في مثل هذا . 

- ومن جنسه ما يرويه محمد بن إسحاق أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأصحابه لما اشتد أذى قريش لهم: ( لو خرجتم إلى أرض الحبشة فإن بها ملكا لا يظلم عنده أحد ، وهي أرض صدق حتى يجعل الله لكم فرجا مما أنتم فيه ) 

- ومنه ما رواه البيهقي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لابنة حاتم الطائي لما سألته أن يخلي سبيلها وعددت بعض سجايا أبيها :( .. خلوا عنها فإن أباها كان يحب مكارم الأخلاق ، والله تعالى يحب مكارم الأخلاق ..) 

- ومنه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما من حديث أبي هريرة : ( أصدق كلمة قالها الشاعر كلمة لبيد : ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل ) ، وقد قال لبيد ذلك في جاهليته قبل أن يسلم ، فإنه ترك الشعر بعد إسلامه ولم يقل إلا بيتا واحدا ليس هذا هو ، فلم يتحرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مدح كلمة قالها كافر حال كفره ، ما دامت حقا . 

- وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الناس معادن خيارهم في الجاهلية خيارهم في الإسلام ، إذا فقهوا ) رواه البخاري ومسلم ، فأثبت لأهل الجاهلية خيارهم . 

• وكذلك شكرهم باللسان أو بالعمل كرد المعروف الذي قدموه للمسلم بمثله ، لا حرج فيه أيضا .. 

ودليل الأول ؛ عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس ) رواه أبو داود والترمذي وقال : صحيح . 

أما الثاني فدليله ؛ قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أسارى بدر : ( لو كان المطعم بن عدي حيّا ثم كلمني في هؤلاء النتنى لتركتهم له ) . رواه البخاري عن جبير بن مطعم . 

وذلك لأن المطعم بن عدي ، كان من أشراف قريش ، وكان له عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد ، فقد كان أجاره حين رجع من الطائف ، على إثر ذهابه لدعوة ثقيف .. وكان أيضا أحد الذين قاموا في نقض الصحيفة التي كتبتها قريش على بني هاشم .. وكانت وفاته قبل بدر بنحو سبعة أشهر. (3) 
فقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا ، نوع من المكافأة لمطعم والشكر لإحسانه ، خصوصا وأنه قد قاله لابنه قبل إسلامه أيضا ، ،وقد كان حضر للشفاعة في أسارى بدر .. 

قال ابن بطال : ( وجه الاحتجاج به أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجوز في حقه أن يخبر عن شيء لو وقع لفعله ، وهو غير جائز ..)(4). 

- ومن هذا القبيل نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قتل أبي البحتري بن هشام ، في غزوة بدر مع كونه كافرا غير ذي عهد ؛ لكفّه عنه وإحسانه بالسعي في نقض صحيفة الجور .. 
وقد ذكر ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الصارم المسلول ص (163) وذكر حديث المطعم ، ثم قال : ( كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يكافئ المحسن إليه بإحسانه وإن كان كافرا ) أهـ . 

- ومن جنس هذا ما ورد في اجتهادات بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رد الإحسان بمثله كالتحية إن كانت سلاما صريحا ،بل والدعاء وإن كان السلام دعاء .. 
فمن ذلك مارواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد (1101) بسند جيد ( كتب أبو موسى إلى دهقان يسلم عليه في كتابه فقيل له أتسلم عليه وهو كافر قال : إنه كتب إلي فسلم عليّ فرددت عليه ) ، وهذا منه رضي الله عنه عملا بعموم قوله تبارك وتعالى :(( وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها )) . 

ومنه أيضا ما أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد (1113) عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال : ( لو قال لي فرعون ( بارك الله فيك ) قلت : وفيك ، وفرعون مات ) ، تأمل ! وفرعون من أطغى طواغيت الأرض !! فماذا يقول المتنطع المكفر بأشياء دون هذا عن اجتهاد حبر القرآن هاهنا ؟؟ 
                                                                             الرسالة الثلاثينية في التحذير من الغلو في التكفير
                                                                                                        الفصل الرابع

----------


## د محمد السعيدي

أخي الشيخ سليمان الخراشي والإخوة المشاركين وفقكم الله 
أعتقد أن الحكم في هذه القضية لابد أن يسبقه تحرير المراد بالمدح في هذا الباب , فإن أريد بالمدح مطلق الثناء على جنس الكفار باختلاف بواعثه ومضامينه فلاشك عندي أن الحكم بالجواز أو التحريم مجازفة بل الحكم في مدح جنس الكفار مرتبط بالباعث إليه ومضمونه 
وإن أريد بالمدح الثناء على أفرادهم تقربا إليهم لقصد دنيوي فلعله يدخل في الهوان المنهي عنه في قوله تعالى {وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ }آل عمران139 
أما إن كان الثناء لقصد الدعوة إلى الله تعالى تعالى فهو مطلوب شريطة أن يكون ثناء بالصدق لا بالكذب كأن تقول : إني أرى لك عقلا ولبا وفهما ويبدو لي أنه داخل في الحكمة المأمور بها في قوله تعالى :{ادْعُ إِلِى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ }
وإن كان المدح حكاية لواقع بعض الكفار دون قصد نضخيمهم والتحبيب فيهم وإنما هو حديث اقتضاه السياق فلا أجد ما يمنعه ولعل منه قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( وَقَدْ ) رَأَى عُتْبَةُ بْنُ رَبِيعَةَ فِي الْقَوْمِ عَلَى جَمَلٍ لَهُ أَحْمَرَ - إنْ يَكُنْ فِي أَحَدٍ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ خَيْرٌ فَعِنْدَ صَاحِبِ الْجَمَلِ الْأَحْمَرِ إنْ يُطِيعُوهُ يَرْشُدُوا , كما في سيرة ابن هشام , ولعل منه أيضا قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لَوْ كَانَ الْمُطْعِمُ بْنُ عَدِيّ حَيّا ، ثُمّ كَلّمَنِي فِي هَؤُلَاءِ النّتْنَى ، لَتَرَكْتُهُمْ لَهُ فهذه العبارة وإن لم تنص على المدح فهي تقتضيه اقتضاء بينا 
ومنه في واقعنا أن نذكر ذكاء بعض المخترعين ومهارة بعض الباحثين فهذا فيما يظهر لي مما لا بأس به 
المهم أن مدح الكفار سواء أكان جنس الكفار أم أفرادهم لا يمكن أن يعطى حكما إجماليا بل كل حالةلها حكمها والله أعلم

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

يغفل البعض أن الخطاب الصادر من الدكتور عائض القرني ونديمه الدكتور سلمان العودة ليس موجها لكم معشر طلبة العلم !!
فهما قد أختارا طريقا لا يبالون بمخالفيهم فيه لأن غرضهم في الخطاب الجمهور وبس !
فتدبروا حفظكم الله كم خطأ وقع منهما خلال السنين الثلاثة المنصرمة وتأملوا هل تراجعوا عن شيئاً منها لما بحت أصوات المنكرين والناصحين ؟

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الإخوة الكرام جميعًا - بارك الله فيكم وفي مشاركاتكم - .

- أخي المفيد : ابن الشاطئ : مانقلته عن الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل ، أظنه من باب قول عمر - رضي الله عنه - : ( عجبتُ من جلَد الكافر ، وعجز الثقة ) . يقولها تحفيزًا للثقات .

- أخي توربان : موضوعنا عن ( مسألة مدح الكفار ) .

- أخي إبراهيم العجلان : وصفه بالفاضل ابتداءً ، في ظني : لا يجوز ؛ لأنه مدح ، وفي غير محله ؛ فأي فضل لكافر ؟ وإن كان للإنصاف فيُذكر ما أجاد فيه . لا أن يُوصف بهذا الاطلاق .

- أخي : محمد الحجي : صدقت .

- أخي : أباسعد البقمي : الفرق أن المدح يكون ابتداءً ، دون سبب يقتضيه . والإنصاف لابد له من سبب .

- أخي : البحث العلمي : شكرًا لغيرتك . وهذا لا يمنع  (( البحث العلمي )) !

- أخي روضة الجنان : الفرق ما سبق . ( في نظري ) .

- أخي أبامحمد التونسي : شكرًا للإضافة . وكلام الدكتور السحيم وفقه الله يوافق التفريق السابق ، ولله الحمد .

- أخي د محمد : بوركت . والفرق ما سبق . ( في نظري ) .

- أخي أباعمر السلفي : المقال عن مسألة علمية : ( مدح الكفار ) . وليست متعلقة بفلان أو علان . فلا تحرفه عن مساره . فأفد أو استفد .

----------


## محمد العبادي

> لو قلت عن كافر أو مبتدع بدعة كفرية : هذا رجل فاضل أو من الفضلاء النبلاء
> هل هذا يعد مدحا أم إنصافا ؟؟


قال ذلك الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى مع بيان العقيدة الكفرية ، وذلك في كلامه عن ابن النعمان القاضي المصري العبيدي حيث قال في السير (ج16 ص547 - 548 ) :
(  وكان مجموع الفضائل، لكنه على اعتقاد العبيدية. ) .
وقال : ( قال ابن زولاق: لم نشاهد لقاض من القضاة من الرئاسة ما شاهدناه لمحمد بن النعمان، ولا بلغنا ذلك عن قاض بالعراق، وبالغ في نعته وتقريظه، ووصفه بالهيبة وإقامة الحق )
قلتُ : ومعلوم أن العبيدية كفار لا شك في ذلك .
وأظن والله تعالى أعلم أنه لا يجوز مدح الكافر بإطلاق  .
لكن والله أعلم  يجوز مدح صفة طيبة فيه - تتفق مع ديننا الكريم - كأن نقول إن حاتم الطائي كان من أكرم العرب .
أو في هذا العصر مثلًا نقول إن المستشرق الفلاني كان عنده إنصاف ونزاهة في البحث ، كما قال ذلك الأستاذ المحقق عبد السلام هارون رحمه الله تعالى عن بعض المستشرقين ، وأيضًا كما فعل العلامة الدكتور محمد بن محمد أبو شهبة رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه الرائع دفاع عن السنة ....
كل هذا مع تبيين الكفر وخطورته ، وأن الكفر محبط لكل عمل صالح .
وجزاكم الله خيرًا .

----------


## أم عمر

شكر الله لكم نقلكم وبارك الله في علمكم

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> فأفد أو استفد .


هذه صعبة شوي ياشيخ سليمان على أبي عمر
ولكن : ليدع الناس من مشاكساته !!

----------


## مصطفى القرني

سلام عليكم

ياشيخ سليمان أنا لست مناقشا ولكني هنا سائل ومستشكل !!

الغرب حاليا متقدمون علينا علميا .. لااقول هذا عن هزيمة نفسية لكنه ذكر للواقع

فمثلا أنا قد أعجب بالقائمين في في أوربا على أبحاث مادون الذرة !!

وأمدح كتابات بعض الغربيين التي تعجبني كنعوم تشومسكي وستيفن كوفي 

مثال العادات السبع والعادة الثامنه لهذا الاخير ذكر فيه نقاط هي في شريعتنا لكن لم يتصدى لها أحد من المسلمين في مجال الادارة .. فأنا أعجب بهذا العمل وهذه العقلية 

مثال اخر : أنا يدرسني كثير من الاشخاص الكفار ألا يجوز لي مدح علمهم وأخلاقهم اذا كان ذلك حقا والحق يقال أن فيمن قابلت أكثر خلقا وأداء للعلم من دكاترتنا المسلمين ليس لانهم مسلمين ولكن لانهم لايمتثلون دينهم في تعاملهم معنا 


وشكرا

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

من المآسي اليوم أن تكون المناقشة بين الموحدين في مدح الكفار أجائز هو ؟!
قال الخبير بالفتن حذيفة بن اليمان  رضي الله عنه : حدَّثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثين ، وقد رأيتُ أحدَهما ، وأنا أنْتَظِرُ الآخر ، حَدَّثنا "  أنَّ الأمانة نزلت في جَذْرِ قلوب الرِّجال ، ثم نزل القرآن ، فَعلِمُوا من القرآن ، وعلموا من السُّنَّة. ثم حدَّثنا عن رفْع الأمانة ، فقال : « ينامُ الرجُلُ النومَةَ ، فتُقْبَضُ الأمانةُ من قلبه ، فيظَلُّ أثَرّها مِثْلُ أثَرِ الْوَكْتِ ، ثمَّ ينامُ النَّومةَ ، فَتُقْبَض الأمانةُ من قبله ، فيظلُّ أثَرهُا مثْلُ أثَرِ الْمجْلِ ، كَجَمْرِ دَحْرَجْتَهُ عَلَى رِجْلِكَ فَنَفِطَ ، فَتراه مُنْتبِرًا ، وليس فيه شيءٌ - ثم أخَذَ حصى فدحْرَجَهُ على رجْلِهِ - فيُصْبِحُ النَّاسُ يتبايَعون ، فلا يكاد أحدٌ يُؤدِّيَ الأمانةَ ، حتَّى يُقالُ : إنَّ في بني فلانٍ رَجُلاً أمينَا ، حتى يقال للرجل : ما أجْلَدَهُ ، ما أظْرَفَهُ ، ما أعْقَلَهُ ، وما في قلبه مِثْقَالُ حبَّةٍ من خَردلٍ من إيمانٍ ، " » أخرجه البخاري ومسلم وأحمد والطيالسي والترمذي وابن ماجه ، وأبو عوانة ، وابن حبان.

----------


## طارق منينة

لنحرك الموضوع قليلا الي الامام-ابتسامة

اخي ابو عمر السلفي هل تقصد بهذا الحديث انه يتكلم عن مدح الكفار وانه من علامات الساعة 
وهل الحديث يتكلم عن الكفار ام عن المسلمين في مرحلة ما من التاريخ او يتكلم عن مايحدث في القلوب كحالة شرطية لازمة تجري علي سنة الله في عالم القلوب 
حالة تلزم من يتهاون في دينه وينزل الي عالم الفساد فتصير حالته -فالجزاء من جنس العمل -ايا كان زمنه- الي ماوصفه الحديث الكريم والقول العظيم 
نسأل الله ان يزيد في امانتنا والا يرفع الخير من قلوبنا وان يهدينا الي النور الكامل والحب العظيم لله الكريم وان يجعل قلوبنا محل لكرامته وفضله ونوره وفقه من عنده  ومعرفة به وباسماءه وصفاته وحكمته

----------


## أبو منصور التميمي

جزاك الله خيراً ، ولنا رجعة لإتمام قراءة باقي البحث الشيق .

----------


## محمد السالم

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين ... 

المدح والثناء إما أن يكون للأشخاص والأعيان ، أو أن يكون للصفات والخلال . 

وقد كان مدح الخلال في الجاهلية قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحسب أهواء الناس وأذواقهم  ، فمدحوا بعض مكارم الأخلاق والصفات  ، مدحوا الصدق والأمانة ، وذموا الكذب والخيانة ، ومدحوا بعض الفواحش كشرب الخمر ، والظلم والأخذ بالثأر إلى غير ذلك مما كانوا يمدحونه ويذمونه . 

فلما جاء الله تعالى بالإسلام ، جعل مدح المسلم وذمه للأوصاف مقيدا بضابط الشرع الحنيف ، فما وافق الشرع فهو الممدوح ، وما خالف الشرع فهو المذموم ، ومن نقض هذه القاعدة ، فقبح ما وافق الشرع أو حسن ما ذمه الشارع ، فقد ضاد الله في حكمه ، فمن مدح الخمرة أو الخنزير أو الربا أو الزنا فهو مضاد لشرع الله ، وكذلك من ذم المصلين والملبين إلى بيت الله الحرام فهو من الذين قال الله فيهم ( الَّذِينَ يَلْمِزُونَ الْمُطَّوِّعِين  َ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَجِدُونَ إِلَّا جُهْدَهُمْ فَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ سَخِرَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) .

وأما مدح الأشخاص وذمهم ، فقد كان في الجاهلية يمدح الرجل بني قومه ، وأهل عصبته ، بغض النظر عما يتصفون به من الصفات والخلال ، ويذم من سواهم ، فلما جاء الله بالإسلام جعل المدح والذم تبعا لمحبة الله تعالى لهذا العبد أو ذمه ، فمن أحبه الله تعالى وأثنى عليه فهو الممدوح ، ومن ذمه الله تعالى فهو المذموم ، وقد مدح الله أهل الإيمان والصلاة والعبادة ، وذم أهل الكفر والشرك والعناد والبدعة والفسوق والعصيان .

وقد أوجب الله على العباد محبة من يحبه الله تعالى ، كما أوجب على العباد بغض من يبغضه الله تعالى ويذمه ، بل نفى كمال الإيمان عمن يواد من حاد الله ورسوله ، فقال سبحانه ( لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم .. الآية ) 

وجعل محبة أهل التوحيد والإيمان علامة على الإيمان الصحيح الذي يقر في قلب المسلم ، فقال عليه السلام ( ثلاث من كن فيه وجد بهن حلاوة الإيمان ،،، أن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله ) وفي الحديث الآخر ( من أحب لله وأعطى لله ومنه لله فقد استكمل الإيمان ) 

وفي المقابل جعل من يبغض أهل التوحيد والإيمان متصفا بصفة من صفات النفاق ، فقال عليه السلام في الأنصار لا يحبهم إلا مؤمن ولا يبغضهم إلا منافق ، وقال في علي رضي الله عنه : لا يبغضك إلا منافق . 

فمحبة أهل الإيمان إيمان وقربة إلى الله ، وبغضهم نفاق وفسوق وخروج عن شريعة الإيمان ، ثم المدح الصادق فرع عن المحبة التي في القلب ، ولا يتصور أن يمدح العبد شخصا يبغضه إلا في حال الإكراه أو الرغبة والرهبة ، أما في حال السعة فإنه لا يتصور منه مدح إلا وهو من قلب صادق ، فإن اللسان يفيض بما يجيش في الصدر ، وكذلك الذم الصادق فرع عن البغض المستقر في القلب . 

وكما أن الله تعالى يحب أهل الإيمان ، فإنه سبحانه يبغض أهل الشرك والكفر والبدعة والفسوق والعصيان ، قال الله تعالى ( ولكن الله حبب إليكم الإيمان وزينه في قلوبكم وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان ) فالله تعالى يبغض أهل الإشراك وغضب عليهم ولعنهم ، فموقف المسلم الصادق هو بغض أهل الكفر والشرك والبدعة والفسوق والعصيان لأنهم محادون لله ورسوله ، بل لا يكمل إيمان العبد إلا ببغض هؤلاء المخالفين للشريعة ، وأما محبتهم فإنه من ضعف الإيمان بالله ورسوله ، ومدحهم كذلك ، بل إن الله تعالى ذم الدفاع عنهم فقال سبحانه ( ولا تجادل عن الذين يختانون أنفسهم إن الله لا يحب من كان خوانا أثيما ) فإذا كان الله لا يحب من كان خوانا لعهده سبحانه الذي عاهد عباده عليه وهو التوحيد الخالص ، فإن المؤمن كذلك لا يحب من كان خوانا أثيما ، ومن لوازم البغض عدم الدفاع أو المجادلة أوالمقاولة عن المشركين والمبتدعة والفسقة والفجار ، ثم قال سبحانه ( ها أنتم هؤلاء جادلتم عنهم في الحياة الدنيا فمن يجادل الله عنهم يوم القيامة ) وهذا توبيخ لمن يجادل عنهم في الدنيا . 

وإذا كان الجدال عنهم مذموم فاعله ، فإن الذي يمدحهم فإنه مذموم من باب أولى .  

والذي يمدح الكافر أو المبتدع أو الفاسق لهو بمثابة من يمتدح الشرك بالله تعالى أو البدعة أو الفجور والمعصية ، وهذا مضاد لحكم الله وشرعه ، ولا يجوز أن يتخلق به مسلم . 

ولا يجوز لمسلم أن يمدح كافرا أو مبتدعا أو فاسقا إلا لدرء مفسدة يخشاها ، كحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها حين قال عليه السلام للرجل : بئس أخو العشيرة هذا .

وأما مدح عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه للروم ، فليس هو مدحا بقدر ما هو بيان وتفسير ، ولذا فإنه لم يصدر ابتداء ، وإنما بعد سماعه للحديث للحديث ، فلما سمع حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في شأن الروم ، وأنهم أكثر أهل الأرض حين تقوم الساعة ذكر بعض الخلال التي تؤهلهم لهذا الوصف فهم أحلم الناس عند فتنة ، وأسرعهم إفاقة بعد مصيبة ، وأوشكهم كرة بعد فرة ، وخيرهم لمسكين ويتيم وضعيف ،  وأمنعهم من ظلم الملوك ، ومما لا شك فيه أن للروم خلال خلالا حسنة أخرى غير هذه ، ولكن هذه الخلال تناسب مقام الحديث .

ولا يوجد في كتاب الله أو في سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم  أو في أخلاق الصحابة والتابعين رضي الله عنهم مدح للكفار أو أهل البدع أو الفسوق والعصيان ، بل ليس لهم في كتاب الله إلا الذم والتوبيخ والتجهيل والتضليل .

والله أعلم

----------


## طارق منينة

احيانا تكون هناك طبقتان من المدح احداها محمودة وعادلة والاخري قد تكون مفسدة او مضرة وقد يختلف هذا من زمن لاخر ومكان لاخر فزمن عزة الاسلام غير زمن جهل كثير من الناس به واختفاء كثير من سنن ومعالمه
فالاولي مثل ان تقول في نفسك او في  وسط علمي خاص امور هي علي وجه العدل-والمدح- مع الكافر الذي قال او فعل شيء يمدحه الاسلام
والثانية هي ان يكون ضرر اعلان هذا المدح علي الملا اكبر من نفعه لانه قد يفهم منه شيء اخر وليس ذلك في كل انواع الذكر الحسن او المدح 
قد يستفاد هذا الامر من قوله تعالي
‏‏{‏وإذا جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف أذاعوا به ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم‏}

فكذلك امر المدح والذم هذا علي كل الاحوال استنباطي من الاية وان كان الامر بعيد عن اذاعة الامن والخوف كما في الاية 

وربما هذا النص معين -وهو من الرابط الذي في نهاية المداخلة-والله اعلم
أخرج عبد بن حميد ومسلم وابن أبي حاتم من طريق ابن عباس عن عمر بن الخطاب قال‏:‏ لما اعتزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نساءه، دخلت المسجد فإذا الناس ينكتون بالحصا ويقولون‏:‏ طلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نساءه، فقمت على باب المسجد، فناديت بأعلى صوتي‏:‏ لم يطلق نساءه‏.‏ ونزلت هذه الآية في ‏{‏وإذا جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف أذاعوا به ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم‏}‏ فكنت أنا استنبطت ذلك الأمر‏.‏ 

http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/view...D=114&SI=q1#q1

----------


## رشيد بوظهر

ما شاء الله 
الكلام هنا عن مدح الكفار مسألة مهمة لكن الواقع أن المسألة المعشة هو أوسع من ذلك فإن المنافقين و مرضى القلوب يمدحون دول الكفر اليوم لعزها و يذمون دول الإسلام لذلها و هذا واقع كونا لأننا إبتغينا العزة في غير ديننا الإسلام فأذلنا الله و هم آثرو الحيات الدنيا على الآخرة فأتاهم الله منها و تلك الأيام نداولها بين الناس فشرط الله فيهم أن ليس لهم في الآخرة من نصيب فالمؤمن الحق يزن بالقسطاس المستقيم و من علم حال الدول المسلمة اليوم حقيقة من نواقض الإسلام المنتشرة فالمؤسسات العامة و الخاصة و قاسها مع نواقض الإسلام في الدول الكافرة أو الشعوب الكافر بتعبير آخر وجدها أرجس بكثير كما ذكر في زمان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب و قبله من السلف من تفضيل اليهود و النصارى على أهل الأهواء

----------

